# Update



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

More tragic news to wake up to: 2 killed in Suez (live ammunition), 1 in Tahrir (birdshot to chest and stomach). Hundreds wounded


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been watching lots of young men walking along the bridge I presume they are making their way to Tahrir.. god keep them safe.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been watching lots of young men walking along the bridge I presume they are making their way to Tahrir.. god keep them safe.


Someone just tweeted there are hundreds of riot police nearby the American Embassy, shields and tear gas guns at the ready


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just heard on Sky News that the Egyptian government are now saying the interior minister should go..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> More tragic news to wake up to: 2 killed in Suez (live ammunition), 1 in Tahrir (birdshot to chest and stomach). Hundreds wounded





Live ammunition is only used for one thing.. to kill.

Was it police or army?


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Every time someone else dies and another Martyr is created it turns another family against the perpetrator. It dosnt really matter why they were there in the first place, or if you agree with their stance, it is human nature to feel anger, outrage and to seek justice.

Mahmoud Salem aka @sandmonkey put it very eloquently last night on Nile Tv a few more rational voices like his are what's needed, not the sacking of scapegoats to appease those seeking immediate action. 

His twitter comment after " that awkward moment when you turn up to Maspiro for an interview, gas mask in hand" says it all


irisheyesoncairo


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

When my husband came in last night he told me that here in Alexandria a man had been killed in a fight in the local market and he had seen other fights taking place, people walking around armed with sticks, knives and guns. Time to hole up for a couple of days and keep out of the way I think. Lets hope it all calms down again without too many more lives lost.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Live ammunition is only used for one thing.. to kill.
> 
> Was it police or army?


police


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just heard on Sky News that the Egyptian government are now saying the interior minister should go..


 they might as well not have an interior minister, or police for that matter


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

reports saying a man has been killed in Cairo


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

marimar said:


> When my husband came in last night he told me that here in Alexandria a man had been killed in a fight in the local market and he had seen other fights taking place, people walking around armed with sticks, knives and guns. Time to hole up for a couple of days and keep out of the way I think. Lets hope it all calms down again without too many more lives lost.


One killed in some thuggery on my street night before last, seven in Rushdie.

I'm going to do my shopping this afternoon then stay inside until it settles down a bit.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/04/w...led-in-fury-over-soccer-riot-deaths.html?_r=1


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*I heard about a shootout in Sharm yesterday anybody know anything.*


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> reports saying a man has been killed in Cairo


The battle is still going on at the ministry of interier and also at Suez


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

disturbing tweets coming from Suez about Live ammunition being used against protesters right now


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> The battle is still going on at the ministry of interier and also at Suez


It's live on local tv.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> *I heard about a shootout in Sharm yesterday anybody know anything.*


Well if there was one it's been kept very quiet as the local grapevine/rumour mill (aka one of the pages on FB) has no mention of it. I think maybe this one was just that, a rumour.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

marimar said:


> When my husband came in last night he told me that here in Alexandria a man had been killed in a fight in the local market and he had seen other fights taking place, people walking around armed with sticks, knives and guns. Time to hole up for a couple of days and keep out of the way I think. Lets hope it all calms down again without too many more lives lost.


Sounds like a good idea marimar. Several families who live in Alex arrived today where I live to get out of the city. They said it's horrible and very unsafe.  Stay safe!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Widget said:


> Well if there was one it's been kept very quiet as the local grapevine/rumour mill (aka one of the pages on FB) has no mention of it. I think maybe this one was just that, a rumour.


It's in AL MASRY AL YOUM arabic printed version.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Sounds like a good idea marimar. Several families who live in Alex arrived today where I live to get out of the city. They said it's horrible and very unsafe.  Stay safe!


Thanks CatMandoo, the kids will stay home until we know its safe again, I just stay indoors, its just not worth it to go out just for the sake of it. It's different I know if you have to go to work. I'm sure it's much worse in Cairo, but violence anywhere is never good. I just hope all our forum members stay safe too.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The number of protesters killed in clashes with security forces in the wake of Wednesday's deadly football riot has risen to 12, an Egyptian health official said on Saturday.
Hesham Shiha, deputy health minister, said in a press statement that the ministry has received reports this morning of five new deaths in Cairo and three new deaths in the port city of Suez.
Earlier on Saturday, an Egyptian security official told the state news agency that five people died on Friday in Suez when security officers opened fire on several thousand protesters outside police headquarters.
However, Suez police said that two protestors were killed by civilians, not police. The police said they have identified those responsible for killing those two protesters.
"I am always on good terms with the people of Suez and its revolutionaries, and everybody in the governorate knows it would be impossible that I order the shooting of revolutionaries, because I consider them my sons," Suez Security Directorate chief Adel Refaat said Saturday.
The suspects took advantage of the protests to create chaos and used two cars to commit the crime, he said.
Mohamed al-Touny al-Sagheer, 18, was killed Friday evening after being shot in the head during clashes between protesters and security in the vicinity of Suez Security Directorate. He was a member of the Ultras Ahlawy, a group of hardcore football fans. 
Earlier on Friday the Suez Public Hospital announced the death of Alaa Abdel Moneim, a protester who died on his way to hospital after being shot in the chest.
On Thursday, two young protesters were killed in the city. The prosecution referred their bodies to the forensics team in Ismailia, and they are expected to be returned on Saturday evening for burial in Suez. 
The hospital announced that 120 protesters have been injured in Suez. The injuries include suffocation as well as birdshot and live bullet wounds. Citizens converged on the hospital to donate blood in response to a call from the hospital's administration.
The number of protesters injured by birdshot has reached 35, the hospital said.
The Suez Security Directorate said 10 police personnel were injured by either live bullets or birdshot.


Death toll rises to 12 in protests after Port Said football disaster | Egypt Independent


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

It's kicking off again at the Ministry of Interior.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm seeing calls for a general strike on Feb 11


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm seeing calls for a general strike on Feb 11


So am I.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> So am I.


 Activists and students called on Facebook for civil disobedience all over Egypt starting on 11 February, the first anniversary of the ouster of former President Hosni Mubarak.
The "Third Revolution of Anger " Facebook page was established by activists because the ruling military council "refused to listen to the opinion of the millions who took to streets on 25 January 2012 to demand handing over power to an elected president before drafting the Constitution."

The page called for a general strike to push the military council to leave power and expedite a peaceful transfer of power to an elected civilian authority.

"This is just the beginning of civil disobedience. All that is required from you is that you sit at home, and if you are obliged to go out, then strike at the company, factory, school, or university," the page said.

The initiative was applauded by many activists as a means of peaceful protest and a solution to help stanch the blood that has been flowing since last Wednesday, when a football disaster in Port Said killed 74 people.

Many Twitter users and popular Facebook groups adopted the initiative and put the same poster as their profile pictures to publicize the event.

Some revolutionary groups, trade unions and student groups supported the initiative, including the "Second Revolution of Anger," the Alliance of Revolutionary Forces and the Revolutionary Socialists.

Egypt's universities also called for a strike on 11 February to protest the continuing hold of the military junta onto power and in response to the Port Said disaster.

The Cairo University Student Union called for a study strike in all university faculties on 11 February, until the departure of the military and the immediate punishment of the criminals responsible for the Port Said deaths.

The Union of Students in Egypt issued a statement condemning the Port Said massacre, entitled "Our patience ran out."

The statement said that what has happened is a "major plot to abort the revolution and punish the Egyptian people on the eve of the first anniversary of the Battle of Camel," in reference to an attack on protesters last year involving armed assailants on horse and camel back.

The Union of Students in Egypt, which represents more than 3.5 million university students, holds the military junta and the cabinet fully and directly responsible for the lax security situation and the bloody Port Said event, said the statement.


It called for the hand over of power, warning of what it called "the impatience of the university street" and announced a three-day mourning period. The statement said the union canceled a press conference scheduled to be held on the regulations of the union.

"We, the Union of Students of Egypt, announce that our motto has become, like the motto of each student in Egypt now, 'Down with the military rule,' " it said.

The student unions of the German, American and French universities in Egypt issued statements expressing their sorrow over those killed in Port Said, mentioning in particular Karim Khouzam, a German University student, and Omar Mohsen, an American University student. The unions said they will participate in the general strike until the military council hands over power and the cabinet is held accountable for the Port Said disaster.

Activists, students call for civil disobedience on 11 February | Egypt Independent


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Once again, truce has been broken between protesters and security forces in the perimeter of the interior ministry in an episode of deadly clashes that has been going on since Thursday night. A number of protesters reportedly started to advance and hurl stones towards police forces around the ministry gates. Shortly afterwards, a heavy round of teargas was fired by police forces pushing back the crowd.
State television's Nile News field reporters said the number of protesters increased reaching thousands in Mansour and Falaki streets, where the clashes have just been renewed, causing a stampede.
Teargas smoke hailed over the surrounding areas as ambulance vehicles started arriving to the two streets. Some protesters on motorcycles are also taking part in ferrying those who have suffocated or fainted to field hospitals.
Protesters marched on ministry streets Thursday night to blame the police for the deaths of Ultras fans, who have played a key role in the Egyptian revolution since 25 January, 2011, and many have been demanding the ruling military council step down.
73 football fans, mostly supporters of Ahly Ultras, were killed on Wednesday night after rival Masry fans stormed the pitch at the end of an Egyptian league game between Cairo's Ahly and Port Said's Masry.
According to the Egyptian ministry of health, the death toll in clashes that broke out on Thursday between thousands of protesters in a number of Egyptian cities, angry over the Port Said massacre on Wednesday, and police forces has risen to 12 by midday Saturday.
Five protesters were killed in Cairo, and seven in Suez.
More than 1500 people have been injured.
The game witnessed tensions from the starting minute and lacklustre security presence according to many eyewitnesses.


BREAKING: Renewed clashes between protesters and police forces after truce - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

April 6th movement co-founder Ahmed Maher badly injured, skull fractured, while attempting to mediate an end to clashes in Cairo. According to the official 6th of April Youth Movement FB page, a hard object fell on his head from the burning taxation building.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just heard they've entered into a computer mall in bablok and stolen computers and set fire to it. State tv


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Clashes escalated between protesters and security forces at 11 pm Sunday night. Security forces intensified their use of tear gas, attacked protesters with clubs, and arrested doctors, according to protesters and reporters at the scene.
An Al-Masry Al-Youm reporter said that Interior Ministry forces assaulted protesters at the intersection of Mohamed Mahmoud Street and Noubar Street, just feet away from the Interior Ministry.
Later, the police attacked protesters with armored vehicles and tear gas.
Eyewitnesses said that three armored vehicles chased protesters while shooting them with pellets at Bab al-Louq, near the Interior Ministry. Some protesters reported seeing people run over by vehicles.
The area’s residents complained of the tear gas, which has reached their houses.
Clashes resume between protesters and security forces in downtown Cairo | Egypt Independent


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

How many protesters are involved right now? Is it a few thousand?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> How many protesters are involved right now? Is it a few thousand?


I don't think so I think it's less and it seems they are not protesters but thugs.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*One more protester dead as Egypt’s security forces build fourth wall*










As violent clashes erupted again between protesters and Egypt’s security forces in downtown Cairo on Sunday evening, there are reportedly over a hundred protesters injured and one death. The Central Security Forces (CSF) used tear gas and birdshot to clear the surrounding streets of the Interior Ministry, after building a new wall on Noubar Street, bringing the number of walls surrounding the government building to four, since Saturday morning.
Deputy Health Minister Hisham Shiha confirmed Ahmed Kenawy, 21, died at dawn from birdshot wounds to his neck and chest. Shiha also stated that 72 injured people received treatment at the ministry’s hospital. The makeshift field hospitals in the area reported 171 injured protesters.
On Sunday afternoon, several political figures and activists, including the Sheikh from Tahrir-based Omar Makram mosque, marched to Mansour Street – the frontlines of the last five days of clashes – to broker a truce between the security forces and protesters. When the attempt failed, the clashes began again.
“We were on Noubar street at around 9:30pm, people were chanting ‘Egypt, Egypt’ when we saw the CSF start building a new wall,” said Abdul Zinaldin, 19, who was shot in the leg on Sunday night with pellets. “Around three trucks attacked us with _kartoush_ [birdshot]. We ran to Fahmy Street, one truck followed. They were shooting tear gas and kartoush again into the side streets between Fahmy and Mansour.”
Security forces also tear-gassed and shot at demonstrators on Mohamed Mahmoud and El-Falaky Street and on Bab El-Louq Square nearby. Protesters responded with rocks and Molotov cocktails.
“Today is really bad, the worst we have seen the last five days,” said Sherif Hussein, 32, one of the doctors manning the Tahrir Street field hospital on the edge of the square. “Since 9pm we have seen a lot of rubber pellets wounds to the whole body, as well as unconscious people coming out of tear gas attacks. We’ve been receiving hundreds of injured.”
This makeshift medical centre received the bulk of the injuries after the Bab El-Louq field hospital was raided by the CSF. “It was tear gassed heavily from the start of the fighting, protesters were trying to protect the hospital so the police attacked it with birdshot,” explained Sherif.
The field hospitals in Mohamed Mahmoud and El-Felaky Streets were also allegedly attacked, with field doctors reporting that some of the medical staff and the injured had been arrested.
According to eyewitnesses the security forces then pushed the epicentre of the fighting onto Bab El-Louq Square.
Ahram Online saw CSF armoured vehicles repeatedly drive up and down the square and around the side streets firing rounds of pellets at fleeing protesters.
Well known activist Salma Said, 26, who was filming the violence at the time, was hospitalised after the attack, receiving over 30 pellets to her legs as well as her face and stomach.
Mohammed Abdalla, 16, a student, was with her when it happened.
“We were on Fahmy Street and the entrance to Bab El-Louq at around 11pm when the CSF truck attacked. I had hidden behind an electric box and was trying to get Salma to join me,” explained Abdalla.
“She was shot three times before she had a chance to take cover. First when she tried to hide. Then the truck turned around and shot at her again as she was lying inert on the ground. When we went to rescue her, they shot at all of us for a third time.”
Abdalla said the officer was shooting from the top of the truck: “he was not just targeting those on the street but shooting directly at those on the pavement trying to hide, or those trying to move the injured.”
Ahram Online saw panicked crowds of demonstrators and the injured spill into the neighboring Hoda Sharawy Street and further into downtown Cairo, mixing in with Sunday evening shoppers and the traffic.
There were unconfirmed reports of Egypt’s security forces entering a flat on El-Felaky Street and confiscating video equipment because the owner was filming the violence on her mobile phone from her balcony, activists told Ahram Online.
Unrest escalated during the attacks. Unidentified groups in civilian clothing were present in the downtown area near Bab El-Louq Square shooting at onlookers and passer-bys on the ground.
An Ahram Online journalist was shot at by an unknown gunman on Hoda Sharawy Street parallel to Bab El-Louq Square at around midnight, during the clashes. Minutes before the attack, the reporter had seen one man receive a birdshot wound to his stomach by the same shooter.
Sporadic attacks from the CSF continued through the early morning.
“At 5:30am it had calmed down a bit. The CSF had moved to the end of El-Felaky Street and were shooting birdshot at anyone who was trying to get close,” explained Mahmoud Ahmed, 21 a protester at the scene. ”By midday Monday, the CSF were still present occasionally shooting at us.”
Since last Thursday thousands of angry protesters have been demonstrating in front of the Ministry of Interior over the security forces’ handing of events in Port Said's football stadium that left 74 dead. Security forces are accused of masterminding the attacks or allowing the attacks to happen. The interior minister, in turn, accused the protesters of attempting to storm the ministry.
One more protester dead as Egypt?s security forces build fourth wall - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

